# Barking/growling at people who try to pet her



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So Vida is almost 2, and I've been trying to work with her on this. Whenever someone comes up and tries to pet her, or even just comes too close to her, or even just talks to her, she barks, lunges, and/or growls at them. 

I've tried combating this by pulling her back and telling her no while grabbing her nose and closing her mouth, and by also telling people she's not friendly towards humans. She doesn't have this problem with dogs, they can come right up to her.

Any suggestions on what I can do to get this behavior to stop?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

First you need to stop your response to her as it will only make it worse. I am sure she now associates others with this kind of hoopla. Try this: as soon as as you see that she sees someone approach, give her a toy or treat and practice obedience with her at a distance she is able to handle. You can happily turn her around with "Let's Go!" Do not encourage people to pet or approach her. Stay at the perimeter of crowds and let her observe while you interact in a positive way with her. Make sure you watch your own body language; relaxed breathing, no tightening/shortening of the leash, happy voice etc. Is she generally obedient and respectful to you? Has she met plenty of people in a positive way when she was young?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey kburrow
Samson has done the same since he was 5mths old despite socializing the heck out of him.We spent a lot of time people watching and working our way closer.Sometimes standing in front of the local grocery store so we could both work out a way for him to be comfortable close to strangers.If I struck up a conversation with someone he would step behind me and after he realized that no one was going to touch him that became his default behavior.Mom stops to talk,I slip behind her and lay down and chill.
After conferring with folks on the forum I did correct the growl with a leash pop,NO,and a treat.Then stood in place while he made the decision to lay behind me.Then he got another treat,sometimes several treats if I yacked for a long time and I could see he was feeling relaxed.
Taking classes with him helped immensely and I regret not starting earlier.Just being around lots of people in a safe environment made him more comfortable.He actually asked for pets from people at class after a few weeks
So basically what worked for us was 1.growling gets you nowhere 2.Find a position where your dog feels safe 3.Figure out a way to practice.
One of the trainers at the club we go to thought he should be forced and flooded with touches to get him over it.I had to disagree with her on that.I think if Samson was pushed way beyond his comfort zone he would bite to protect himself at some point.
He was a super star in his classes BTW,totally relaxed,non reactive no matter how much noise,enjoyed himself.As long as nobody put their hands in his faceAnd if they did,he recovered instantly.He just stepped behind me for a moment then we went on about our lesson.


----------



## Solo93 (Feb 16, 2016)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but...it's YOUR behaviour that needs to stop. Trying to force interaction is too much pressure on her. There is no reason in the world why anyone else needs to pet your dog. On top of this, she needs you to be proactive in showing her you will protect her from rude strangers. Look up "faith in handler exercises" and "advocate for your dog". Here...link to the 2nd one.*https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHlG22Wi98
My 2 cents. You can end up with a fear-aggressive dog if you don't stand up for her needs. Maybe in time (as she becomes more habituated to nonthreatening strangers, and as you build strong leadership that she feels secure in) she may come around to people on her own. Being physically touched for no good reason shouldn't be forced on an animal OR a person, imo.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Solo93 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but...it's YOUR behaviour that needs to stop. Trying to force interaction is too much pressure on her. There is no reason in the world why anyone else needs to pet your dog. On top of this, she needs you to be proactive in showing her you will protect her from rude strangers. Look up "faith in handler exercises" and "advocate for your dog". Here...link to the 2nd one.*https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHlG22Wi98
> My 2 cents. You can end up with a fear-aggressive dog if you don't stand up for her needs. Maybe in time (as she becomes more habituated to nonthreatening strangers, and as you build strong leadership that she feels secure in) she may come around to people on her own. Being physically touched for no good reason shouldn't be forced on an animal OR a person, imo.


Hey that's the "Sit on the Dog" crew! 

The hand in the face thing is a bit on the aggressive side. Not needed in "most cases." With your dog behind "you," you can make it pretty clear that "no you can't pet my dog" clear without saying a word!

It seems that those of us that got this right ... did pretty much the same thing. Subtle differences in approach, I required nothing from my dog save for he "not" act like a fool and he got no "rewards" for doing so. 

That aside the OP is not going to be making any (constructive changes) unless they "change their approach." 

Stopping the "Guard dog" training would be step two. Dog reacts, pull straight back on the leash and reward. 

A proper correction would be a slight sideways tug (get the dog off balance) and a "No" end of story. But as long as they take the "lab" approach ie meet and greet everyone ... "it's" only going to get worse not better.

A dog does not have to like anyone save for his immediate pack. If that much is understood?? The rest is no big deal. 

A change in the "owner's" approach is required here, without that and with the "current approach" ... the "situation" is only going to get "worse" not better.

Making need "changes" is not that hard but it starts with the owner. No changes there, then "no changes" in the behaviour. Pretty much that simple in my view. As the video says "Advocate for your dog."


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Something my trainer told me to do is have someone walk ahead of you sprinkling high value treats on the ground.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I often wonder about some people. You know the ones that feel it is their civic duty to try and pet every dog they see. Or they think just because you bring your dog in the store they are free game to walk up and start putting. What would these people do if while standing in line or walking around. Our dogs would walk up and just start sniffing their backside. I would imagine they would feel violated and think the dog was acting inappropriate. They must not realize that is how a lot of dogs probably feel about them. 
Rosko must have one of those come pet me expressions while walking in stores or anywhere in public. I try and let my own facial expressions be the deterrent. If someone comments how pretty he is and asks if they can pet him I usually allow it. Those people seem to understand a little more than others. Although he still looks like Muhammad Ali bobbing and weaving head pets. That's when I say good day and walk away. 
We were in Big R about a month ago walking around while my wife looked at everything in the store. Eventually I found some chairs and decided to wait out this visit sitting. It didn't take long for some Hill jack to approach Rosko, who was sitting beside me watching everyone. Upon his approach Rosko stood and took a step towards in front of me. So the guy couldn't pet him. This guy proceeds to come closer and tells Rosko it's OK. Sit down. Rosko looked over at me like what the ****. So I stood up between them and told the guy that my dog doesn't know him so he isn't going to follow any of his commands and he really didn't feel like being pet right now so forget about it. The guy stormed off like we interrupted him. Some really are clueless.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dogma13 said:


> One of the trainers at the club we go to thought he should be forced and flooded with touches to get him over it.I had to disagree with her on that.I think if Samson was pushed way beyond his comfort zone he would bite to protect himself at some point.


Yikes, what horrible advice! Glad you knew better - your instincts are good.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you misunderstood. I'm not trying to force her to let people pet her, I'm trying to get her to stop growling when people walk past her, even on the sidewalk, and to stop barking when people even talk to her from 3 feet away.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Be thankful she is growling. That is your cue that she is to far over threshold and needs distance asap and done in a relaxed method.

With the barking and lunging; there is a good chance that at some point she is going to connect. A basket muzzle would be a good tool to have available for those times you just can't avoid being in close proximity. Some dogs show an attitude adjustment when wearing a muzzle.

Find her threshold and working outside of it using BAT, Look at That, or doing ob work. Be prepared to be silly, and look like the park clown while getting and holding her attention. Her tension will be high so you will need to keep a calm attitude to help her. As she settles, you can slowly move forward.

There will be days that cues are missed and your girl goes into her bark lunge antics. Instead of pulling back - you are fighting oppositional reflex - do a u-turn and walk her back. With Woolf, I cut across in front of him doing a u turn; doing this avoided the battle that pulling back creates.

Ask humans that you encounter to ignore your dog - don't look at them, talk or touch. I am in the camp of it is perfectly ok to be a big 'B' if someone insists on coming up to pet your dog or can't follow your instructions regarding your dog.


----------



## Krystal_NewGermanShep (Jun 3, 2020)

I need help with this as well


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

4 year old post. Create new thread, tell us about your dog, any training or things you've tried


----------



## Krystal_NewGermanShep (Jun 3, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> 4 year old post. Create new thread, tell us about your dog, any training or things you've tried


Thank you! I just started a new thread and its in the "waiting to be approved" process. Title is Help: Barking at people who try to pet him. We are in private obedience training and day care. No group puppy classes. The only thing i do is stay calm and stay put, use stern "ey" and "no" (of which he seems entirely unbothered by that), the people he barks at move away asap which probably doesnt help. I am pretty upset. I stay extremely cool during the interactions to reassure him and the people he barks at but internally I am deeply concerned and disappointed. Willing to address this any way possible!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Krystal_NewGermanShep said:


> I am pretty upset. I stay extremely cool during the interactions to reassure him and the people he barks at but internally I am deeply concerned and disappointed.


You may stay cool to a human observer, however a dog is probably reading a dozen subtle body language changes and knows your not. Set him up for success by moving farther away from other people until he doesn't react. When he sees them and doesn't react, reward the good behavior. Play and train at a distance and slowly move closer week by week, it is much easier to reward and reinforce good behavior.


----------

